# When it comes to Mavic's pre-built value: Aksium > Ksyriums?



## Ventruck (Mar 9, 2009)

Just struck me when I started putting "two and two" together, and as I've been keeping my eye on craigslist on furthering my successful use of Mavic's stuff by getting an "upgrade" of Kysriums...or so I thought...

Case in point:
The Great Wheel Testmany have seen points me to understanding that the Aksiums have been more aerodynamic, and somewhat laterally stiffer than Kysriums (at least in 2006 and 2007 models). We can negate that test's consideration for inertia (and weight) for it's in the scenario of a 0-30km/h acceleration, and when cycling, we're more or less maintaining a constant speed.

So if that trend carries onto today + the lesser price of Aksiums + slightly easier name to make out = Aksiums are a done better deal of the two? I'd assume maintenance is cheaper as well. 

It's not a "omfg I found out ur Kizzurms r teh suxxorz", but it's influencing future decisions. Just wondering if anyone would draw that same conclusion.

And no, I didn't make this topic to have disputes over Mavic as deals in general. I'm dedicated either way just based on the positive experience so far.


----------



## TomH (Oct 6, 2008)

They're also nearly a pound heavier.


----------



## penn_rider (Jul 11, 2009)

Aksiums are heavy,,, I have not had any truing issues, but the Anodizing/coating is starting to chip off the spokes. Shop says they are stainless spokes, but I do see rusting and or discoloration under the coating. Not a huge issue, but they are only 2 seasons old. I really don't care because I want to replace them anyway. However they should have lasted longer visually and possibly structurally...


----------



## Blue CheeseHead (Jul 14, 2008)

For me it's a moot point. I don't see myself choosing Mavic. There seems to be better value from other pre-builts.


----------



## dracula (Mar 9, 2010)

Ventruck said:


> Just struck me when I started putting "two and two" together, and as I've been keeping my eye on craigslist on furthering my successful use of Mavic's stuff by getting an "upgrade" of Kysriums...or so I thought...
> 
> Case in point:
> The Great Wheel Testmany have seen points me to understanding that the Aksiums have been more aerodynamic, and somewhat laterally stiffer than Kysriums (at least in 2006 and 2007 models). We can negate that test's consideration for inertia (and weight) for it's in the scenario of a 0-30km/h acceleration, and when cycling, we're more or less maintaining a constant speed.
> ...


The Aksiums that came stock on my 2008 road bike where laterally not as stiff as the Mavic Ksyrium Equipes 2010 (same frame, same tyres). The Equipes never dared to rub on my brakes.

Couple of random observations, though:

1. 2011 Aksiums feature 20/20 spokes rear/front
2. Pre 2011 Aksiums featured 24/20 rear/front

3. The front hub and bearings (and maybe rims) in 2011 are the exact same for Mavic Ksyrium Equipes and Aksiums. This is first hand information after the Mavic customer service in due dilligence replied to my inquiry: why do 2011 Ksyrium Equipes have again 20 spokes (pre 2011 Ksyrium Equipes have 18 spokes). Mavic replied: it is a cost cut measure for them.

4. I really do not understand the point of lacing the Aksiums radially NDS and isopule drive side. Whereas the Ksyrium Equipe and Elites are laced the other way round. Not sure if the hub of the Ksyrium Elites is the same than the one for the Aksiums (just upside down).

5. Aksiums and Ksyrium Equipes are fairly bomb proof. I used my Equipes for about 8000km on pothole riddled roads in Scotland. I now ordered some Fulcrum Racing 5 since I plan to use the Equipes for my holiday summer bike in August in the Alps on the continent. Firts impression (most likely I am wrong here): Mavics are better build and look more refined and sophisticated than the Fuclrum Racing 5.

6. There is only one issue: there is often a strange noise coming from the frame when going downhill and not pedalling. I found a posting in a German newsgroup lamenting over the crap Mavic free hubs resulting in slip making a loud noise. This must explain my strange loud noise on my Ksyrium Equipes on my new Argon18 frame. Often the chain tries to "move slightly backwards" when not pedalling on a downhill slope.

7. Finding replacement spokes is kinda difficult in the UK. Interestingly enough it would be fairly easy to get most of the esoteric spokes for all the different Mavic wheels on the continent (e.g. Germany).


I think Mavic wheels are a sound product. However, the MP3 extended warranty is a rip off and a joke. The sods charge you (although you do not have to buy it) about 10% of the suggested retail price for that extendend warranty. More or less this warranty just covers what the "normal" warranty should do.

By the way: I like the Mavic road pedals. They are easier to click in than the Look although the Mavic cleats make some noise when conditions are dry.


----------



## dracula (Mar 9, 2010)

Ventruck said:


> Just struck me when I started putting "two and two" together, and as I've been keeping my eye on craigslist on furthering my successful use of Mavic's stuff by getting an "upgrade" of Kysriums...or so I thought...
> 
> Case in point:
> The Great Wheel Testmany have seen points me to understanding that the Aksiums have been more aerodynamic, and somewhat laterally stiffer than Kysriums (at least in 2006 and 2007 models). We can negate that test's consideration for inertia (and weight) for it's in the scenario of a 0-30km/h acceleration, and when cycling, we're more or less maintaining a constant speed.
> ...



Maybe also of interest for you (I posted some numbers here):

http://groups.google.com/group/rec.bicycles.tech/browse_thread/thread/bd812a45623e6afc


----------



## Ventruck (Mar 9, 2009)

dracula said:


> Maybe also of interest for you (I posted some numbers here):
> 
> http://groups.google.com/group/rec.bicycles.tech/browse_thread/thread/bd812a45623e6afc


Thanks for the link and the informative post. Better reference as it's a more up-to-date. 

Based on that test, looks like the Ksyriums (Elites) caught up in aerodynamics. While the difference in rear stiffness is explained, I'm eluded to how the Kysriums fell short in the front. Best guess is making compromises (particularly the thinner spokes) for lighter weight, but still...


----------



## dracula (Mar 9, 2010)

Ventruck said:


> Thanks for the link and the informative post. Better reference as it's a more up-to-date.
> 
> Based on that test, looks like the Ksyriums (Elites) caught up in aerodynamics. While the difference in rear stiffness is explained, I'm eluded to how the Kysriums fell short in the front. Best guess is making compromises (particularly the thinner spokes) for lighter weight, but still...


I think things look not so bad. It is just 3 Watts. Of course little things will add up (e.g. a bit of weight there, a better tyre with lower rolling resistance here, etc..).

I would have been interested in a test where they use a tyre larger than the commong 22 or 23 mm assumption (e.g. 24mm) and test if the tyre/rim combination would spoil the whole excersize of doing this aerodynamics business.


----------



## vladvm (May 4, 2010)

If staying with Mavics, IMO aksiums are waste of money, if you find deals on Ksyrium, grab them.


----------

